# Shimano 105 chain vs Ultegra chain???



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been running the Ultegra chain and was recently told by my bike fitter that there is virtually no noticible difference between the 105 and Ultegra other than price. Is this good info. What have you guys seen?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Differences is price and weight. No performance difference.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Differences is price and weight. No performance difference.


This is the new rule of thumb with the mid and upper level component groups. 105, ultegra and dura-ace are now so structurally similar that they can all perform well. Its really all about price and weight. Durability factors in with certain components but its not all that predictable. Some say that, with wear-prone components, you're better off with the high end gruppo since the materials are of a higher quality. Other argues that the lighter materials don't wear as well. I fall into the latter category.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Ironically I picked up a 6700 chain for far less than a 5700 (or the KMC I usually run) chain from the same retailer over the winter. Otherwise I would have surely bought the 5700 or even stuck with a KMC for that mater.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I haven't looked in a while but I remember Shimanos website having the 105, Ultegra and Dura Ace chains at the same posted weight. Ticked me off since I was spending the extra premium for an Ultegra chain when the 105 was $15 cheaper. That was on the 5600, 6600 and 7800 series. Maybe they are still the same with a little bling to add to the cost like the last iterations were.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The new DA chain has the roller links plated and hollow pins. The Ultegra does not. Not sure on the 7800 vs. 6600 stuff.

The new DA 7900 chain is also 20g lighter than the Ultegra 6700


----------

